# Looking for a Puppy around VA



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi! I'm new to the board (I'm not picking up my little Golden until November! My fiance and I's first), but since I JUST did the puppy search myself, I can tell you what some breeders have told me. I'm guessing you're looking for a puppy now? If so, and you like field lines, Susan at Fireside Retrievers has 1 male left. Also, Eldorado Goldens has puppies (they were refered to me by Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club) Eldorado Goldens, Delmarva Golden Retrievers will have puppies ready early Feb and they are HIGHLY recommended on this board (which I know from stalking previous posts), Lycinan Goldens- Quality AKC Golden Retrievers- Harford County, Maryland has puppies that were due (possibly already born) in October and I heard of them through recommendations on this board....

Hope something in there helps!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum HMJ... I just wanted to tell you I'm so sorry for the loss of your golden earlier this year. I know how hard it is to go through that and then it's compounded by the emptiness of a home without a dog...

Best of luck on your search, sounds like you've done some good work so far. From my own personal experience, the right puppy is so worth the wait. I know how hard it is when you need that new puppy to come home and help fill the void, it's hard not to rush. But you will be glad you waited for just the right breeder. Hang in there.....


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi, I also just conducted a search in the greater VA area and would be happy to share what I found. You can google all of these breeders. Casey Goldens is in VA and on Facebook and mentioned here in an earlier thread. (I'm only sharing info. on reputable breeders who do health clearances)

*My Buddy Goldens is expecting a litter and they sound great
Casey Goldens is expecting two litters in Jan. 
Terans plans to breed 1 litter in Jan. 
Eldorado and Lycinan both will have pups soon
Country Lakes plans to breed 1 litter in Jan. 

There are also a couple of individual breeders who have pups now, or will soon, in VA. If you PM me I'll pass along the info.

Good luck with your search and let us know what happens!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

All the ones listed sound like great breeders (Not sure about Country lakes since I haven't looked into them, though). I would highly recommend Delmarva and My Buddy out of them all!


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes, I would have mentioned Delmarva but Sue is no longer accepting deposits for her upcoming litters. However, she probably will once the puppies are born and she knows how many there will be available. So keep that in mind. 

I just double checked and My Buddy Goldens is expecting a litter in mid-November, with pups able to go home in Jan, and they're currently accepting applications. I would definitely contact them if I were you! Other breeders mentioned above are also good.


----------



## hmj (Oct 25, 2011)

I have contacted most of the ones listed above. I have an interview with Eldorado Goldens on Sunday and am still hoping to hear back from a few of the others. Keep 'em coming though!


----------



## hmj (Oct 25, 2011)

goldprof said:


> Yes, I would have mentioned Delmarva but Sue is no longer accepting deposits for her upcoming litters. However, she probably will once the puppies are born and she knows how many there will be available. So keep that in mind.


I received an email from Sue a few days ago and her current litter is spoken for, but she may be expecting one or two more litters soon and will be verifying the pregnancy in the next few weeks. I will definitely be checking back with her.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Country Lakes is a good breeder, they do all the health clearances and usually breed their one female to an AM/CAN CH. They are not super involved with showing. Their female is a full sister to our Can. CH girl, who we love. Great golden in every way. I don't think they have many litters, as they only have one of age female and another who is too young to be bred (the last I checked). There was a mention of them earlier, and others said the same thing.


----------



## hmj (Oct 25, 2011)

PS - Thank you everyone for your comments and suggestions so far! I appreciate your help!


----------



## hmj (Oct 25, 2011)

kdowningxc said:


> Country Lakes is a good breeder, they do all the health clearances and usually breed their one female to an AM/CAN CH. They are not super involved with showing. Their female is a full sister to our Can. CH girl, who we love. Great golden in every way. I don't think they have many litters, as they only have one of age female and another who is too young to be bred (the last I checked). There was a mention of them earlier, and others said the same thing.


What does AM/CAN CH mean?


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

hmj said:


> What does AM/CAN CH mean?


 
American and Canadian Champion(in conformation showing)


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

We have our Jessie from Judy at Country Lakes and she is wonderful. Judy was wonderful with us, especially with me (the worrier of the family).


----------



## robschonk (Oct 27, 2011)

pilotonline Pet Classifieds | Golden Retriever (Virginia Beach, VA) Virginia Beach, Virginia | Gadzoo.com

Five generation pedigree: U-Ch/Int Summits Jeremiah Johnson


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

I am guessing this is the sire of a litter you are looking at? Summits Jeremiah Johnson: has OFA good hips, no elbows, hearts are not done by a specialist and eyes are out of dated from 2008. There is no listing who the mother is so I would look somewhere else.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Please give us a little more information about what the "perfect puppy" would be for you. Do you want a dog for hunting? Do you want to show for conformation or agility? Or do you want a calm, quiet, velcro Golden who will be a family pet? This is important, because breeders have different goals in developing their dogs.

We have a 16 month old Golden gal that we got from Lycinan and she is pure energy! A daughter of Bling Bling and Big Bang, she's smart, loving, and very, very active, needing a lot of supervision to keep her out of mischief. Cindy, the person we deal with at Lycinan, asks a lot of questions and tries to place her babies with the right people. Their web site says they have puppies available from a litter born on Oct. 15th, but the parents aren't named. 

Good luck with your search!


----------



## hmj (Oct 25, 2011)

We had a great appointment with Eldorado this morning. Her dogs are fantastic and she is really passionate about them!! Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## hmj (Oct 25, 2011)

GoldensGirl said:


> Please give us a little more information about what the "perfect puppy" would be for you. Do you want a dog for hunting? Do you want to show for conformation or agility? Or do you want a calm, quiet, velcro Golden who will be a family pet? This is important, because breeders have different goals in developing their dogs.
> 
> We have a 16 month old Golden gal that we got from Lycinan and she is pure energy! A daughter of Bling Bling and Big Ban, she's smart, loving, and very, very active, needing a lot of supervision to keep her out of mischief. Cindy, the person we deal with at Lycinan, asks a lot of questions and tries to place her babies with the right people. Their web site says they have puppies available from a litter born on Oct. 15th, but the parents aren't named.
> 
> Good luck with your search!


I have contacted Lycinan and received an email back from Cindy.

I'm a stay at home mom with a daughter who is 2, so we're looking for a great family dog!


----------



## Kimberly208 (Nov 8, 2011)

This is great. I'm also in Virginia and looking for a reputable breeder. 

Thank you all for your suggestions!!


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

I'd love to hear an update from the OP. Did you go with Eldorado or someone else? Do you already have a puppy?! Hope things turned out well for you.


----------



## hmj (Oct 25, 2011)

We're still looking.  Timing isn't working out just right and we're looking for a female which seem to be in short supply. But we've still got Eldorado on the list along with a few others.


----------



## robschonk (Oct 27, 2011)

Saw this today.

Debs Doodles: Breeder of Golden Doodles


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

robschonk said:


> Saw this today.
> 
> Debs Doodles: Breeder of Golden Doodles


Seriously?

just NO.


----------



## robschonk (Oct 27, 2011)

kdowningxc said:


> Seriously?
> 
> just NO.


Did you even look? They breed Goldens too.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

robschonk said:


> Did you even look? They breed Goldens too.


People here are very passionate about goldendoodles. Generally, breeders who breed goldendoodles are not a breeder that many of us would want to purchase a golden retriever from.

And lol, I had to add this; it comes from the doodle site:

"Milo Is our Current Golden Doodle Stud. His first litter produced fourteen pups.He is the most powerful stud I have ever worked with. *He know his business. He asks no questions and takes no time*."


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

The doodle thing is only the tip of the ice berg. 

Absolutely NO health clearances on any of their dogs....

No titles.....

AND they advertise "rare english cream" "half english"....read for about 10 minutes on how NOT rare a lighter golden is, and how BAD breeders use this TO MAKE MONEY and EXPLOIT you. They DO NOT CARE ABOUT THE BREED or YOU, they care about YOUR MONEY! 

Third, THEY WANT $1200 for this puppy that almost has a guarantee of having vet bill that sets a record!

You can spend the *same* amount on for instance, a breeder who has all of the health clearances, titles on both sire and dam, a real guarantee that means something, proper socialization, a breeder who is actually looking out for you and the BREED.....many many more and a breeder who will stand by their puppy and always be there to help you. There is no question. Look hard and be tough. Don't just look for cute puppies. There are couple "sticky" threads which you should really take a good look at. 

P.s Sorry I gave such a short answer before, but I was busy and wasn't sure if you were serious.


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

""Milo Is our Current Golden Doodle Stud. His first litter produced fourteen pups.He is the most powerful stud I have ever worked with. He know his business. He asks no questions and takes no time.""

Jesus. That is disturbing . . .


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Please reconsider the idea of possibly getting 2 puppies, especially having a 2 year old. 

As they grow, two puppies will wrestle, jump, romp and tumble all over your child. It would be so much easier to have a calm pup if there is only one. I raised 2 together and it still gets wild 2 years later with my 4 and 6 yr old grandchildren. Things are fine when only one of the dogs are around, but add the other with the kids and it can be chaos, only yours would be around the clock, not just at visits.

Believe me, goldens are not gentle when they romp and play with each other and it is so much easier to train just one. There will be enough trying times just keeping the pup from eating all the baby's toys and food .
I think many feel like if they get 2 they'll have a playmate for their pup to help keep them entertained outside, problem is, they still want to be wherever you are and won't be happy put outside alone with each other.

Please don't take offense, I am only offering the suggestion from experience and if I had it to do again my ideal would be to have 2 goldens, but at least 1 year apart in age, and I don't have any children to throw into the mix. I don't even keep toys here any more because the dogs think they are theirs and have eaten or destroyed countless toys, stuffed animals, socks, etc. Life would be so much simpler for you with just one pup.
Hope you find what you are looking for soon.


----------



## shainagirl (Nov 13, 2011)

*looking for breeders in va or md*

I have been spending hours looking for comments/ratings/reviews about golden retriever breeders in maryland and virginia. It took me a long time to get to this site. This forum has been so helpful and really invaluable! I had to euthanize my dog in September because of cancer, and I am yearning for a puppy. This will be my third golden. I will be checking out lycinan goldens, delmarva goldens, and eldorado goldens. does anyone know anything about Our Sanity Retreat Golden retrievers?

Teran's goldens is a very reputable breeder in Spotsylvania, Virginia (near Fredricksburg). She has been breeding goldens for 42 years(and labs for about 12 years). I have a friend with one of her labs. Teran's dog(s) will prob come into heat in dec/jan. she does not have pupppies now. She has an extensive questionaire for the buyer, including listing personal references and your veterinarian's name, address & phone! She is very careful about whom she sells her dogs to. I spoke to her on the phone & she sounds very professional and caring.
.
Unfortunately, I have read some terrible things about some breeders . Then, one poster stated emphatically that the negative postings were done by one of the breeder's competition kennels. how do you know where the truth is? I would give the name, but I have to check off the "receive member's emails", because I dont want them to have my personal email address. Unfortunately, I cannot find that website again, although I will keep trying and provide it to the forum when I find it.


----------



## shainagirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I am a brand new member (a half hour ago? & just posted in response to "looking for puppy around va " in (I thought) the thread re looking for puppies & breeders. I thanked posters for all the info about breeders. where is the post?  I havent done this before.


----------



## shainagirl (Nov 13, 2011)

ok! I see my post now. just learning how to do this.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Most people posting on here are not breeders, so its pretty likely you will get an objective opinion about a particular breeder. Most people here love the breed and want the best for it.

Even though I will say good breeder have no need to worry about competition, as they usually have to turn away far more people than they actually sell puppies too. Most of the time they respond in defense to the breed. It gets very frustrating when you see bad breeders basically destroying the work of good breeders and not get emotional. 

Reputable breeding is not a business, it is a hobby. They do not make money. All they want to do is improve the breed and spread the word about proper breeding practices and responsible pet ownership. Its fair to push all your ideas about how "the business world" works aside and view it completely different.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

shainagirl
You can look over http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/22440-puppy-buyers-fact-checker.html

Lots of good information and questions to ponder over.

kdowningxc is spot on about good breeders and availability of puppies!


----------

